
Stupid Patent of the Month: LLC Gets a Patent on Sending Texts - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/12/stupid-patent-month-motivational-health-messaging-llc-gets-patent-sending
======
lemonforest
Approve-bot for the patent office or workers that haven't been outside for 20+
years?

How does this even happen? BoA awarded atomic swap patent this month as well
I'd read.

